# Hunting bred or Show/Pet bred



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I had Zero hunting experience when I decided on a Vizsla, so hunting abilty was something I did not give much thought to when finding my Vizsla. Looks health and temperment was my goal. I am now a hunter and we love it.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe you needed one more voting category "dual line". As most lines are still very versatile to their true hunting background, not like some breeds that have a very distinct show line vs field lines. In fact there are some big GCH Doing very well in field trials and hunt tests and many top quality dual champions out there. I am not talking about dogs with JH titles but DC, AFC, SH and MH titles.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

For me choosing a pup from a proven field trial line proven to be successful in giving me the kind of pup/dog I like. Every puppy is a throw of the dice. No guarantees. 

Nitro was chosen this way as well. He is developing into a fine gun dog with an outstanding nose. But he lives with me and has to be a good member of the house as well. He is sweet tempered and well behaved. Loves other people and other dogs. Not wild, not out of control, not anxious, not a picky eater and really no bad habits other than the warp speed at which he does every thing. He'll out grow that.

I've found that dogs from great hunting stock or field trial lines make outstanding house mates and great pets. Whatever you chose, may you enjoy yours as much as we do ours.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

concur every puppy is a throw of the dice..no guarantees


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Although I choose carefully from field trial lines, I still feel choosing the right breeder is as important as the right litter.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I would agree with two comments here:

- choosing the right breeder is the single most important decision anyone getting a Vizsla will ever make. The right breeder is much more than someone who takes good care of the dam and the puppies. The right breeder will look at pedigrees as something more than a list of names and titles - she or he will know the dogs in those pedigrees and will do each breeding in a way that improves the quality of the dogs produced. The right breeder will deliver on the three most important aspects of the breed: temperament, appearance and natural ability. There are not that many "right" breeders around, unfortunately.

- in the US, "dual purpose" is a specific breeding strategy and the Vizsla is perhaps more advanced in that than many, if not most, other breeds. A perfect dog will hunt with class and style - and the duality of natural ability and appearance is encapsulated in that statement already.

Yes, there are distinct show lines and trials lines in the US today. Roughly speaking, show lines are along the two coasts and the field lines are in the middle. But it is a huge generalization to separate them like this. 

The first Triple Champion of any breed in the US history was a Vizsla - Field Champion, Show Champion and Obedience Champion. This dog came from a 100% show breeding. Go figure.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good thread and great replies. Reminds me of an earlier thread posted about Hungarian Pointers / Vizsla.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4757.msg34874.html#msg34874

I'm still new at the hunting experience myself (3 years) and not much else compares to hunting behind an excellent "well put together" pointer of Hungarian heritage.

A post I did a couple years ago: "Hunt for the dog or dog for the hunt?"

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/hunt-for-dog-or-dog-for-hunt.html


A couple of Bailey's pups are starting to show promise in the field. Odd pride associated with that for me. 

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I voted Hunting, but concur there should be another option. Had there been a Field bred with Show possibility that would be the option. I would rather have a well bred field dog that can show rather than a show dog that squeaks by a JH if that makes any sense. 

Ken


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

would you like me to add another option?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Hunting gets my vote for sure. Riley has a very good hunting lineage and it shows in her drive and passion for birds. Cooper is very much a result of "you have a sweet boy Vizsla and I have a nice girl Vizsla - let's make puppies!" We love him to pieces, but Riley is so much smarter, quicker, and listens really well.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Where is the option for versatility? After all, a V is a general purpose gun dog.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

OK, I like all the post and this is great information as I am not all that familier with current terminolgy used to describe diffrent breeding prospects. How about we start a new thread/poll. Lets get input from those with breeding backgrounds and experince willowynd and reddog please help get this poll started. I am most curious about how many of us choose are Vizsla's and what we expected from our dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've added "other reason (please state)" to the poll if that's okay with you zigzag, it should be possible to change your vote if you so wish.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I select "other reasons" as I didn't know a great deal about the breed.

Firstly, I look at health scores (hips and eyes, etc), and temperament of parents.

Secondly, a working back on the side of one parent

Thirdly, I look for certain lines that I like.

One of the most important factors for me is no in breeding/ line breeeding.

So I ended up with a puppy where both parents had excellent health scores, good temperaments. The mother & father are life qualified for Crufts (so have reasonable confromation). I very much like the fact that the mother had achieved her CDx and UDx. One of the biggest factors for me was the fact that the sire was bred in Hungary by the Zoldmali kennels which are famous for producing both great hunting and showing wirrehaired vizslas.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Now that our wise master has added another option, I voted and ticked the other reasons box. 

I posted previously versatility. So please allow me to elaborate somewhat. 

I want lines with great health down both sides. 

I want lines which have conformation titles.

I want lines with working titles

I want lines with great general temperaments on the more relaxed side with people and dog friendliness.

I want lines with physical attributes which are visually appealing to me. 


Step 1 was to go to lots of shows. Tracking, trialling, agility, conformation.
Step 2 was to find some dogs I liked the look of.
Step 3 was to get to know those dogs/kennels.
Step 4 was to research those kennels/dogs/lines health results.
Step 5 was to get to know the Breeder.
Step 6 was to find the sire and dam which I wanted a dog from.
Step 7 was to sit patiently and wait till there was a mating.
Step 8 was to wait till I was confirmed as being on the list to get a pup.
Step 9 was to wait patiently till they were born.
Step 10 was to choose from all those adorable puppies which one wanted to be part of our family. (I believe the dog chooses you, not the other way around.)


This was the process roughly for Ozkar. Astro was a little different. It went like this.

Step 1 was to ring the breeder.
Step 2 was to get the 6.5 month old pup the next day!!   

But, I knew the breeder, knew the lines, knew the health and temperament, had met his sire and dam and even some of his brothers and sisters, previously at Vizsla meets, so it was a no brainer!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

LaVidaLoca said:


> We've never met our breeder in person
> 
> We've never met the mother & father
> 
> ...


Agnes is definitely one of the best breeders down this neck of the woods. More awards for more disciplines than you can poke a stick at. So I get your inherent trust of her. It's why I also took Astro sight unseen.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Lavida, Astro was "too much to handle" for his first family, so they contacted Agnes and let her know. I was lucky to be Johnny on the spot as I had called her a few hours after she had been informed that they wanted to re home him. 

Not sure how they thought he was too much, as he is the most relaxed Vizsla I have ever met.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Dual and versatile, in my mind would be the same thing just semantics to me. First off, i want a dog that is true to its origins in the field as a high class gun dog but one that ideally conforms to the breed standard, hence a "dual or versatile dog" All dogs should be breed for temperament and health first and foremost, then as a trialer, hunter, and show person in that order, I am looking for a dog that has desire, a nose, trainability, and conformation.
Desire to work and not quit in the field and dog that exhibits a competitive spirit. Some call it "heart". Next a nose to find birds. Yes some dogs are better at smelling and finding birds and learn to use their nose to hunt the wind and seek the right bird objectives in a classy bold attractive style. Trainability, to learn to hunt or work for its handler. Any dog can hunt for itself but a high class gun dog must work for its handler within a range suitable for on foot or horseback. And by work, I mean have a classy style of running, handle to the voice or whistle, have rock steadiness and style on point through all stages of flush, wing, shot, and fall on a bird. Lastly, have a nice snappy out and back retrieve. So many dogs lose intensity and style of point somewhere during the handler approaching and flushing the bird or during the birds taking to wing, shot, and fall. When a dog loses its staunchness on point during any part of this they just look bad, especially in a competition such as a field trial. It is ideal and preferred to hold point staunchness until sent for the retrieve. Lastly. The pretty dog part, conformation! This part as all the topics above are such loaded topics and each one could be broken down to individual long heated threads on any forum, but here goes. In its purest sense conformation is how something is built and The breeds parent club defines and updates its ideal conformation. Ideally, a dog with the right build should perform optimally to its function from a biomechanical stand point. Whether that function be hunting, agility, or another type of work. If its built right it should move properly with less effort and energy, thus moving with grace and style. Obviously no dog is perfect but this, in my opinion, is what a breeder should strive for in its line. Combining the above traits would give you a great representative of the breed. One that would excel in its endeavors whether that is as a field dog, agility dog, or show dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent post jcbuch.



> Ideally, a dog with the right build should perform optimally to its function from a biomechanical stand point


As a person who deals with mechanical tools (read heavy construction equipment) I know that *all *the parts have to be in the right place and in *excellent condition *for the machine to work well. The highest compliment I get in the field from friends "That's one huntin' machine." : 

RBD


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Have a hunting line with no regrets.


----------

